# Hunter Eye Area with BOTOX to fix Upper Eyelid Exposure?



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

I thought Botox for eye area was cope but @ascentium posted his eye ascention which he achieved with Botox alone to lower the brow.

**edit: these are not my eyes**

Before:











He asked the doctor this:
“showed her a morph of myself with the brow dropped, and described the ‘hooded eyes’ effect I wanted. She instantly knew what I was referring to, & I had 14 units at $9/unit injected into my frontalis & procerus muscles, the majority went into the frontalis. No fillers just Botox, & results rival a good % or surgical interventions.”

Result:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





You can tell there is zero squinting there. I did a lot of googling and almost no plastic surgeons discuss doing this technique. Everything is about ‘lifting’ which makes the issue worse.

*My eyes*
My eye area is average but hardly an issue because of my lower third. However I still want to improve my looks: there is some upper eyelid exposure and it’s only half hooded on one eye which is annoying.

Could a similar Botox treatment in my forehead improve my upper eyelid symmetry and create a more hooded effect, or would it fail because my brown bone is pretty prominent? What do you guys think?





my eye area. I’ll prob try do a similar thing but mine would be less extreme cause my base is decent.


----------



## Korea (Mar 26, 2022)

It looks really good.


----------



## alriodai (Mar 26, 2022)

Korea said:


> It looks really good.


looks natural too


----------



## bogii (Mar 26, 2022)

lifefuel for bugeyecels


----------



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

It’s easily the best and most natural eye area change I have seen. Good if you have decent eye shape but too much upper eyelid exposure.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 26, 2022)

@Bewusst it's your time bro


----------



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> @Bewusst it's your time bro


Lmao I’ve heard his rant before. Jfl plz why you gotta summon him.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 26, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Lmao I’ve heard his rant before. Jfl plz why you gotta summon him.


now he will tell you how idiot you are and you gonna die soon with paralysis or something like that


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 26, 2022)

btw insane ascension eyewise. congrats


----------



## Korea (Mar 26, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> btw insane ascension eyewise. congrats


By the wording of this post, I don't think those are OP's eyes.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 26, 2022)

Korea said:


> By the wording of this post, I don't think those are OP's eyes.


ohh. congrats to him, whoever is then


----------



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

@randomvanish Yeah it’s not me. The bottom pic is mine and I wanna do something similar. Obviously my eyes aren’t fucked like his were tho.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 26, 2022)

valhalar said:


> I thought Botox for eye area was cope but @ascentium posted his eye ascention which he achieved with Botox alone to lower the brow.
> 
> **edit: these are not my eyes**
> 
> ...


Incredible results tbh


----------



## NoPainNoChick (Mar 26, 2022)

valhalar said:


> My eye area is average but hardly an issue because of my lower third.


Can you share? Mirin Chad lower third.


----------



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Edgar (Mar 26, 2022)

Wtf his eyes look way more deep set?? Is this really just Botox?


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 26, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> @Bewusst it's your time bro


I've said enough. At the end of the day, everyone's responsible for his own decisions. My take on this is obvious, but I don't expect others who haven't had the same experience to take my advice


----------



## Edgar (Mar 26, 2022)

@Mongrelcel


----------



## CristianT (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks very good.


----------



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

Edgar said:


> Wtf his eyes look way more deep set?? Is this really just Botox?


Yeah he refused to do filler. It’s just the fat moving down over eyes giving that effect.


----------



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

Anyone got any idea if this would work on my eyes?


----------



## Titbot (Mar 26, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Anyone got any idea if this would work on my eyes?


Yeah it will work if you have UEE but you need heavy amount of filler on the frontaralis muscle


----------



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Yeah it will work if you have UEE but you need heavy amount of filler on the frontaralis muscle


Ok. That dude did it with zero filler, only Botox alone. Ideally I would try and do the same as filler around the eyes is dangerous.


----------



## Titbot (Mar 26, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Ok. That dude did it with zero filler, only Botox alone. Ideally I would try and do the same as filler around the eyes is dangerous.


Botox works better


----------



## Pakicel (Mar 26, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Botox works better


This guy got botox not filler.


----------



## Titbot (Mar 26, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> This guy got botox not filler.


Thats what I said


----------



## valhalar (Mar 26, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Thats what I said


You wrote in your first response “you need heavy amount of filler on the frontaralis muscle”, which is why we both got confused by your response. I am assuming you meant to say Botox.


----------



## Titbot (Mar 26, 2022)

valhalar said:


> You wrote in your first response “you need heavy amount of filler on the frontaralis muscle”, which is why we both got confused by your response. I am assuming you meant to say Botox.


Yeah I meant Botox my bad


----------



## Edgar (Mar 27, 2022)

Korea said:


> It looks really good.


Is it legit? Seems to good to be true, his eyes seem more deepset even when lifting the eyebrows up


----------



## ChristianChad (Mar 27, 2022)

Jesus that looks great


----------



## Korea (Mar 27, 2022)

Edgar said:


> Is it legit? Seems to good to be true, his eyes seem more deepset even when lifting the eyebrows up


Maybe so, but I thought Botox strained muscle movement, so he should be able to use his eyebrow muscles that much right?

Idk.


----------



## one job away (Mar 27, 2022)

valhalar said:


> I thought Botox for eye area was cope but @ascentium posted his eye ascention which he achieved with Botox alone to lower the brow.
> 
> **edit: these are not my eyes**
> 
> ...


Legit did nothing


----------



## Aesthetica (Mar 27, 2022)

Shit looks amazing but what are the long-term complications of repeated botox use? I'm asking because I think you´ll have to get this done every 9 months or so? Might be more, might be less.


----------



## valhalar (Mar 27, 2022)

Adonis said:


> Shit looks amazing but what are the long-term complications of repeated botox use? I'm asking because I think you´ll have to get this done every 9 months or so? Might be more, might be less.


It’s pretty safe. Temporary complications are about 1/300 cases and fade. Botulism is 1 in 1 million and can fuck you up good. And yeah prob every 6 months.


----------



## ascentium (Mar 27, 2022)

I ascended hard but you may not be able to. Send me pics and I will assess .


----------



## valhalar (Mar 27, 2022)

ascentium said:


> I ascended hard but you may not be able to. Send me pics and I will assess .


I sent you a chat


----------



## valhalar (Mar 27, 2022)

one job away said:


> Legit did nothing


You must be blind.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 27, 2022)

ascentium said:


> I ascended hard but you may not be able to. Send me pics and I will assess .



This is one of the most powerful contributions to the looksmax community. I remember reading this on lookism and being in awe. 

Great job 👏


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 27, 2022)

valhalar said:


> It’s pretty safe. Temporary complications are about 1/300 cases and fade. Botulism is 1 in 1 million and can fuck you up good. And yeah prob every 6 months.


isn't that brow area is one of the most dangerous are on the face though?


----------



## valhalar (Mar 27, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> isn't that brow area is one of the most dangerous are on the face though?


Fillers are dangerous there, if they get into the eye. Botox should be okay.


----------



## CristianT (Mar 28, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Fillers are dangerous there, if they get into the eye. Botox should be okay.


Isnt botox same as filler in a sense that they are both substance and its a risk of migration?


----------



## valhalar (Mar 28, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Isnt botox same as filler in a sense that they are both substance and its a risk of migration?


Botox is routinely injected around the eyes, crows feet and forehead to reduce wrinkles, and you don't really hear of many complications. Filler on the other hand, if injected into the forehead, can travel in the veins into the back of the eye and cause blindness.

Based on a doctors answer here, the risk with botox is not the same as with fillers.


----------



## CristianT (Mar 28, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Botox is routinely injected around the eyes, crows feet and forehead to reduce wrinkles, and you don't really hear of many complications. Filler on the other hand, if injected into the forehead, can travel in the veins into the back of the eye and cause blindness.
> 
> Based on a doctors answer here, the risk with botox is not the same as with fillers.


Can you share more pics with your eyes now from a 3-4 meters away? Crazy ascenion


----------



## valhalar (Mar 28, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Can you share more pics with your eyes now from a 3-4 meters away? Crazy ascenion


As I wrote at the top of the post, it is not my ascension, it is @ascentium. He hasn't done another post with more photos.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 29, 2022)

Do you guys think something similar can happen if i ice Hood my brows? I noticed some fat gains but not enough since im not doing it regularly???

Thoughts @Bewusst @Korea @randomvanish


----------



## Lihito (Mar 29, 2022)

B


----------



## valhalar (Mar 29, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Do you guys think something similar can happen if i ice Hood my brows? I noticed some fat gains but not enough since im not doing it regularly???
> 
> Thoughts @Bewusst @Korea @randomvanish


I would guess botox is faster, but probably kind of inaccurate. So ice hooding makes you gain fat there? I need to try that then lol.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 29, 2022)

valhalar said:


> I would guess botox is faster. So ice hooding makes you gain fat there? I need to try that then lol.


Not sure cause in theory celebs use ice therapy to get rid of fat on some places but i heard it creates a different and interesting effect on brows where fat first shrinks and THEN you gain back more fat thus making a hooded effect

I def noticed my eye area changing slightly with eyelid pulling + ice hoodin (both eyelids and brows) and castor oil (cold pressed)

Only problem is im not consistent enough


----------



## valhalar (Mar 29, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Not sure cause in theory celebs use ice therapy to get rid of fat on some places but i heard it creates a different and interesting effect on brows where fat first shrinks and THEN you gain back more fat thus making a hooded effect
> 
> I def noticed my eye area changing slightly with eyelid pulling + ice hoodin (both eyelids and brows) and castor oil (cold pressed)
> 
> Only problem is im not consistent enough


Yeah I don't wanna do hood pulling cause it will stretch out the skin and in the long term I'd be worried about wrinkles


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 29, 2022)

Lihito said:


> ice Hood


it might be legit. i tried like a week even that made my eyes somehow, "fatty". however, I'm done with these methods. go get botox.
faster, proven, legit.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 29, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> it might be legit. i tried like a week even that made my eyes somehow, "fatty". however, I'm done with these methods. go get botox.
> faster, proven, legit.


Thanks bro ,i Will def get bottox when i earn cash , this dude did it for Like what 100 and something dollars????

Very cheap for this type of ascencion

Every surgeon can prolly do this shit right? Looks easy


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 29, 2022)

Holy shit, great looksmax to keep in the back pocket


----------



## valhalar (Mar 29, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Thanks bro ,i Will def get bottox when i earn cash , this dude did it for Like what 100 and something dollars????
> 
> Very cheap for this type of ascencion
> 
> Every surgeon can prolly do this shit right? Looks easy


I don't know how easy it is tbh because very few doctors have done it. I have done a lot of googling and most of the doctors who do botox will say "I have never been asked to do this". So I would seek out a plastic surgeon who does botox and potentially even an eye surgeon who does botox, because they will understand the muscles around this area.

I would just show them the before and after from this post and what the guy got done.

Also it will prob cost more than $100 because they also add on the injectors fee, if it is a plastic surgeon (rather than a regular beautician) it can be a couple hundred. I would prob budget $250-$300 for this, but it might not cost so much after the initial consult and injection if you are just doing repeats quickly.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 30, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Could a similar Botox treatment in my forehead improve my upper eyelid symmetry and create a more hooded effect, or would it fail because my brown bone is pretty prominent? What do you guys think?


bro someone please answer this


----------



## Lihito (Mar 30, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> I've said enough. At the end of the day, everyone's responsible for his own decisions. My take on this is obvious, but I don't expect others who haven't had the same experience to take my advice


WTF can you really go blind? How?


----------



## Lihito (Mar 30, 2022)

ascentium said:


> I ascended hard but you may not be able to. Send me pics and I will assess .


bro what will happen after six months with the bottox? I know fillers move around , but bottox?


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 30, 2022)

Lihito said:


> WTF can you really go blind? How?


He confused botox with fillers


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 30, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> would you not recommend?


I'll never recommend botox to anyone again, not even my arch enemy


----------



## Lihito (Mar 30, 2022)

Ok so what would happen if you didnt do this every x amount of time @Bewusst


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 30, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> not even my arch enemy


who's your enemy though


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 30, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Ok so what would happen if you didnt do this every x amount of time @Bewusst


Best care scenario: results wear off over time (usually faster than expected). Worst case scenario: it migrates within your peripheral nervous system or worse, bloodstream, and you wind up with iatrogenic botulism like I (and countless others) did, which can lead to anything from a droopy eyelid (very common) to actual death (extremely rare) and a lot of highly unpleasant things in between


----------



## Lihito (Mar 30, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> Best care scenario: results wear off over time (usually faster than expected). Worst case scenario: it migrates within your peripheral nervous system or worse, bloodstream, and you wind up with iatrogenic botulism like I (and countless others) did, which can lead to anything from a droopy eyelid (very common) to actual death (extremely rare) and a lot of highly unpleasant things in between


yeah im good

does the number of time increase the risk? I know it sounds cucked saying i dont want to risk shit , but im really not feeling any bloodestream related fuckery


----------



## valhalar (Mar 30, 2022)

Lihito said:


> yeah im good
> 
> does the number of time increase the risk? I know it sounds cucked saying i dont want to risk shit , but im really not feeling any bloodestream related fuckery


What Bewusst warns about is a 1 in 1 million chance of happening with botox. He got unlucky. There is a far (FAR) higher chance of lifelong complications with bimax, yet no one here ever says "I would never recommend bimax to my worst enemy".


----------



## Lihito (Mar 30, 2022)

valhalar said:


> What Bewusst warns about is a 1 in 1 million chance of happening with botox. He got unlucky. There is a far (FAR) higher chance of lifelong complications with bimax, yet no one here ever says "I would never recommend bimax to my worst enemy".


yeah , stuff on here has to be taken with some salt


----------



## fernandobrocolli (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice eyes, OP


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 31, 2022)

Lihito said:


> does the number of time increase the risk?


Yes, but it can happen even after the first injection. Cosmetic botulism isn't as rare as @valhalar or the mainstream media makes it out to be (I'm not talking about the life threatening cases). It's quite common actually and the majority of regular users will experience some kind of complications (e.g. migration to nearby muscles, poor cosmetic outcome, 'flu-like symptoms') at some point. It's a proven fact that botulinum toxin A does indeed travel from the injection site to distant nerve endings:
https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Retrograde_Effects_of_Botulinum_Neurotoxin_A

Botox is metabolized extremely slowly and lingers in affected synapses long after its effects have "worn off" (which - contrary to common belief - is mostly due to a compensational axon sprouting response and upregulation of postsynaptic nACh receptors as opposed to elimination or excretion of toxin). Repeated treatment, which is necessary to maintain results, consequently results in cumulative toxin build-up and possibly eventual saturation at the injection site, a risk factor for cosmetic botulism


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 31, 2022)

Lifefuel.

What about fat graft? Which one gives you better results?


----------



## marken12 (Apr 2, 2022)

Fat grafting seems to be the safer but much more expensive alternative, also works really well for undereyes. Here's some before and afters
















Looks natural and greatly improves your overall eye area (less uee, removes dark circles, helps with bulginess, etc). Only downsides are that it can be quite expensive if done by a good surgeon, probably like 5-10k euros for the entire eye area, and you might need to have follow ups every 3-4 years.


----------



## BigBoletus (Apr 2, 2022)

marken12 said:


> Fat grafting seems to be the safer but much more expensive alternative, also works really well for undereyes. Here's some before and afters
> 
> View attachment 1618155
> View attachment 1618156
> ...


fat grafting is much more dangerous and doesn't fix high set eyerbrows. If most dermatologists and surgeons refuse to inject hyaluronic acid in the upper eyelid area because of the risks it poses, more will refuse to do fat grating there. Fat cannot be dissolved unlike other fillers in the case of penetrating and obstructing an artery.


----------



## KDA Player (Apr 2, 2022)

Insane result, since fillers, botox, and fat graft seem risky, wouldn't bonesmashing this area help to create more volume for the upper eyelid, achieving a hooded result ?


----------



## Lihito (Apr 3, 2022)

Any doctor in balkans that does this?????


----------



## Lihito (Apr 3, 2022)

KDA Player said:


> Insane result, since fillers, botox, and fat graft seem risky, wouldn't bonesmashing this area help to create more volume for the upper eyelid, achieving a hooded result ?


ice hooding could be good

but use ice gel not ice


----------



## marken12 (Apr 4, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> fat grafting is much more dangerous and doesn't fix high set eyerbrows. If most dermatologists and surgeons refuse to inject hyaluronic acid in the upper eyelid area because of the risks it poses, more will refuse to do fat grating there. Fat cannot be dissolved unlike other fillers in the case of penetrating and obstructing an artery.



Severe complications with fat grafting are considered extremely rare, literally every surgery on earth has those. It's up to you to choose a very qualified surgeon.

Also, the eye area is relatively safe.

Distribution of fat receiving areas in patients with cerebral infarction:





Periocular: 12.5%


----------



## BigBoletus (Apr 4, 2022)

marken12 said:


> Severe complications with fat grafting are considered extremely rare, literally every surgery on earth has those. It's up to you to choose a very qualified surgeon.
> 
> Also, the eye area is relatively safe.
> 
> ...


most complications from fillers are from fat grafting but that doesn't mean those complications are common. that's fair.
And if you go for a relatively expensive procedure as this you will definitely want to go to a good surgeon. I guess the only real downside of fat grafting is the cost.


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 6, 2022)

valhalar said:


> You can tell there is zero squinting there. I did a lot of googling and almost no plastic surgeons discuss doing this technique. Everything is about ‘lifting’ which makes the issue worse.


There's probably a reason
Similar story with hyaluronic acid filler to fix scleral show


----------



## Foreverbrad (Apr 6, 2022)

Lifefuel if legit.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 6, 2022)

valhalar said:


> I thought Botox for eye area was cope but @ascentium posted his eye ascention which he achieved with Botox alone to lower the brow.
> 
> **edit: these are not my eyes**
> 
> ...


where did they have to inject botox?


----------



## valhalar (Apr 6, 2022)

NOTCHADRIP said:


> where did they have to inject botox?


Frontalis muscle, forehead. It’s written in post.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 6, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Frontalis muscle, forehead. It’s written in post.


ill do it today


----------



## Nibbletslol (Apr 17, 2022)

NOTCHADRIP said:


> ill do it today


results?


----------



## rayman (Apr 17, 2022)

Why does his under eye support look so much better?


----------



## valhalar (Apr 17, 2022)

rayman said:


> Why does his under eye support look so much better?


Soz I put my pic at the bottom of the post, his results are actually just the video.


----------



## BigBoletus (Apr 17, 2022)

I'll do it Tuesday. I might post results here.


----------



## Lihito (Apr 17, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> I'll do it Tuesday. I might post results here.


pls post here bro

lifefuel if this works

i might do it to when i get the money


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 17, 2022)

Nibbletslol said:


> results?


i didnt do it cuz i could find good local ppl to do it.ill do it in poland


----------



## rayman (Apr 18, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Soz I put my pic at the bottom of the post, his results are actually just the video.


I’m talking about the before pics. His eye area looks more compact from the bottom


----------



## Lihito (Apr 19, 2022)

BOTB worthy

@PapiMew 
@Pendejo 
@Preston


----------



## Lihito (Apr 19, 2022)

B for niggas to see


----------



## Lihito (Apr 19, 2022)

Jebem vam mater mrtvu u pičku


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Apr 19, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Jebem vam mater mrtvu u pičku


sto si agresivan decko


----------



## valhalar (Apr 20, 2022)

@ascentium what doc did you see? I cannot find any who will do this. DM me name plz.


----------



## BigBoletus (May 11, 2022)

I had it done but I think the surgeon misunderstood me ( he wasn't a native speaker of my language ) or deceived me to take my money without aiming for the requested effect. He most likely injected too little botox as he was taught, purposely avoiding the frontalis to lower the eyebrows. I see zero results a day later, and while I know it takes two days for results to have any effect, this is most likely said for wrinkles, which is not what I wanted.
The procedure was also very expensive. I could have gotten fillers for the UEE for a bit more if I could have found a specialist to do that in theory.


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 11, 2022)

Lifefuel


----------



## valhalar (May 11, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> I had it done but I think the surgeon misunderstood me ( he wasn't a native speaker of my language ) or deceived me to take my money without aiming for the requested effect. He most likely injected too little botox as he was taught, purposely avoiding the frontalis to lower the eyebrows. I see zero results a day later, and while I know it takes two days for results to have any effect, this is most likely said for wrinkles, which is not what I wanted.
> The procedure was also very expensive. I could have gotten fillers for the UEE for a bit more if I could have found a specialist to do that in theory.


That’s disappointing. However, at least forehead botox prevents wrinkles if you keep doing it so it isn’t entirely money down the drain.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jun 8, 2022)

valhalar said:


> It’s easily the best and most natural eye area change I have seen. Good if you have decent eye shape but too much upper eyelid exposure.


this is a truecel tier eye wtf are you talking about. low pfl, high pfh, round as fuck.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jun 12, 2022)

fuck i want to get it soo bad but dont know how long it lasts.


----------



## Michael15651 (Sep 4, 2022)

Each time I went to get Botox I had no results. They did 8 units $45 each. 

Is there another way to achieve these results? I heard of an eyebrow transplant and microblading as alternatives


----------



## BigBoletus (Sep 4, 2022)

Michael15651 said:


> Each time I went to get Botox I had no results. They did 8 units $45 each.
> 
> Is there another way to achieve these results? I heard of an eyebrow transplant and microblading as alternatives


do you know what muscles did they inject and how high in the forehead? 8 units in total or above every eyebrow? that sounds too low.


----------



## Michael15651 (Sep 4, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> do you know what muscles did they inject and how high in the forehead? 8 units in total or above every eyebrow? that sounds too low.



Went to multiple surgeons and the most one ever did was 8. They were too worried it would cost ptosis or even blindness. Here are my eyebrows vs what I wanted to achieve with the picture I provided


----------



## BigBoletus (Sep 4, 2022)

Michael15651 said:


> Went to multiple surgeons and the most one ever did was 8. They were too worried it would cost ptosis or even blindness. Here are my eyebrows vs what I wanted to achieve with the picture I provided
> 
> View attachment 1852384


stupid doctors tbh. there are two types of ptosis and one of them is exactly what you want = Eyebrows ptosis. 
Eyelid ptosis happens only if you inject the levator palpebrae suprioris that lies beneath the frontalis. If you inject superficially and slightly higher than the brows it's very unlikely that it will happen. 
You should have went for more botox... 

But tbh, I did the same and still had no results. In my case the guy injected the procerus too that makes the frontalis rise the brows when weak, so most likely that's why I didn't see any results.


----------



## Michael15651 (Sep 4, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> stupid doctors tbh. there are two types of ptosis and one of them is exactly what you want = Eyebrows ptosis.
> Eyelid ptosis happens only if you inject the levator palpebrae suprioris that lies beneath the frontalis. If you inject superficially and slightly higher than the brows it's very unlikely that it will happen.
> You should have went for more botox...
> 
> But tbh, I did the same and still had no results. In my case the guy injected the procerus too that makes the frontalis rise the brows when weak, so most likely that's why I didn't see any results.


I’m going for more dental fillers Wednesday morning but after that the first thing on the agenda is my eyebrows. Botox hasn’t worked for me either so might look into an eyebrow transplant next


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 3, 2022)

b


----------

